# Look what I found !



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

My great dogs ! LOL
Watch the old window , it was put there so I could hose down the kennels safely LOL...............


----------



## packmaster (Mar 1, 2010)

pretty bold bunny there.I have yet to see a little one yet.I hope all the rain hasn`t ruined the nests.Nice kennel system!


----------



## superposed20ga (Dec 14, 2005)

So what do YOUR beagles hunt if they let that rabbit get that close? Just kidding. Those little things get everywhere this time of year. I felt bad that a rabbit was dumb enough to make a nest in my yard. Next thing I knew my two hounds had dug it up and one was eating the newborns. I think they have a chance once they get old enough to get out of the nest because I don' think they have much scent on them, but if anything finds them in the nest they're doomed. Nice looking kennel there too.


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

The rabbits come up and feed under the birdfeeder.
They just seem to know the dogs can't get to them.
I've never seen one that close to the kennel though.
The wife tells the grandson that the rabbits are "off limits" as long as they're in the yard. :lol::lol::lol:

Thanks for the compliments on the kennels.
I've only got about $200 into each 10' section.
The concrete was a little more though.


----------

